# Did some custon vinyl!



## mhsvideoman (May 6, 2012)

Fiance and I have a commercial vinyl cutter- and this was what we did!

Custom rally stripes with "Cruze" and "Turbo"... as well as rocker panels (with my last name)

Still need to do the trunk- and please don't mind the dirt. We are working on blacking out the bowties as well. I also de-badged on the back.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

when can I come over and get mine done?


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks real good. Shame your not near me lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mhsvideoman (May 6, 2012)

We still have the vector designs if anyone wants to buy a set! Just a warning - its not too easy to install though! lol! Thanks for the likes!


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

where are you guys located?


----------



## mhsvideoman (May 6, 2012)

We are in Charlotte, NC


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

That looks good


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

mhsvideoman said:


> we are in charlotte, nc




to far


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Like side stripes with the name, not so much the racing stripes down the hood. Clean work.


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Want. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Love it dude another +1 vinyl I support 110% 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet.
Good job


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

